# Topsecret V35 widebody



## brummie (Jan 13, 2004)

thread

will try putting up some pics later


----------



## Luffy (Jul 12, 2004)

link doesnt work for me mate


----------



## brummie (Jan 13, 2004)

[/IMG] 







[/IMG]


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

More pics can be found on Top Secret´s homepage:























































Rgds,
Perra


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Seen it in the flesh several times. It's a very good kit.
I prefer it with the mad VK45DETT engine and GTR mechanicals though :smokin:
(just like the one in Perra's pics)


----------



## Snowgasm (Sep 10, 2004)

Wowie...... nice one!!!

Like the rims on the 2nd set of pictures!!! What are they??

Nice pics!!!


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

thats looks horrible...

id prefer the Z350 over this..


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Snowgasm said:


> Wowie...... nice one!!!
> 
> Like the rims on the 2nd set of pictures!!! What are they??
> 
> Nice pics!!!


I´m guessing here, but I think it´s GT-C´s on the first two picss I posted. What model the other ones are, I have no idea. Check Ray´s website and maybe you´ll find them.

www.rayswheels.co.jp

/P


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Other rims are the new GT-V


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

You gotta hear that Top Secret demo car's engine. Bean and I had the pleasure of hearing it being run on the dyno today - that twin turbo V8 sound is awesome!

Cya O!


----------



## R32_GODZILLA (Sep 24, 2003)

hipogtr said:


> You gotta hear that Top Secret demo car's engine. Bean and I had the pleasure of hearing it being run on the dyno today - that twin turbo V8 sound is awesome!
> 
> Cya O!


No recordings? AHHH, i'm so interested into hearing it, and seeing it in action!
Out of curiosity, what figures was it pulling out on the dyno? (i believe i have read figures of 800hp somewhere? Flywheel, or ATW's?) Would be some awesome engineering done to this car, awesome job by Top Secret!

Thanks,

Steve.


----------



## silverzilla (Aug 12, 2004)

awesome! needs a GTR wing tho


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

silverzilla said:


> awesome! needs a GTR wing tho


agree


----------

